# christmas presents



## Brent (Dec 30, 2005)

How many pens did you give away as christmas presents


----------



## Brent (Dec 30, 2005)

I gave 22 out as presents this year, up a few from last year.


----------



## ldimick (Dec 30, 2005)

4 to my kids and 3 to co-workers. 1 to go for an out of town boss.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 30, 2005)

I gave out pens to everyone last year, so my total this year was down considerably (7)


----------



## HuskyDriver (Dec 30, 2005)

4 to family, 3 to co workers of mine and 4 to my wife's co workers. Also gave a set of darts and six bottle stoppers.  Not too bad seeing how I started turning early Dec.


Greg


----------



## fuzzydog (Dec 30, 2005)

2 to family, 1 to a friend as a birthday gift, he intern ordered 7 at full price for Christmas gifts. I also have 3 strong leads on customers that recieved the pens as gifts and I will follow up shortly.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 31, 2005)

I gave out about 15 from trees downed in Katrina to hurricane victims that have become friends.  Moslty Magnolia but some others also.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 18, 2006)

4 to family 4 to friends and I made 6 for my friend to give out (traded a french drain and a sidewalk for it).
Rob


----------

